# [ROM][LOLLIACER]Lollipop 5.1 ROM For Acer B1 Tablets



## Brandon Nel (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey guys.

I am working on a AOSP like Android 5.1.1 Lollipop ROM For MTK (Mediatek) Acer Iconia B1 Tablets.

Compatibility List:

-Acer Iconia B-71
-Acer Iconia B1-720
-Acer Iconia B1-850
-Acer Iconia B1-730/730HD

The following list gives a list of devices that *MAY* work with the Lollipop ROM.

-Acer Iconia A1
-Acer Iconia B1-750
-Other Acer Iconia Tablets


FEATURES:

_-Lollipop SystemUI & Framework
-Lollipop Animations
-Lollipop Stock Apps
-Lollipop Wallpapers
-Lollipop Lockscreen
-Lollipop Navigation Bar & Status Bar
-Cyanogenmod 12 Boot Animation
-Xposed Framework And KingRoot Included
-A CPU Manager
-More Coming Soon!_


HOW TO INSTALL...

WARNING!!! 

This is NOT a Flashable ZIP ROM and should NIT be flashed using any type of Recovery like CWM, TWRP, or the Stock Recovery.

To Install...

1: Extract the ROM .zip file using an app such as Root Explorer or Astro File Manager.
2: Go to extracted file and click on the '_READ_THIS_TEXT_FILE!.txt' file and read for next steps.
3: All next steps are included inside ROM.

Changelog:

V.1.0 BETA (Current Version)

-Initial Release

V.1.0 ALPHA (Next Version)

-Will fix any known bugs
-Will add a ROM update for both New and Previous Users of this ROM.
-Will add and update any apps that needs updating.
-Will fix the Easter Egg Not Working Bug (Hopefully)
-Will add HK Theme Manager with a Lollipop Theme Included!

Enjoy!!!  

ROM Download Link: MOD EDIT - Removed

_*Screenshots down below...*_


----------



## daniel.morrison.501 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Work on intel atom?*

work with intel atom 1.6ghz proccessor? you don't specify it, cos you said work, on mediatek proccesor based ..(acer iconia tab 7 b1~730hd)


----------



## Brandon Nel (Jun 23, 2016)

daniel.morrison.501 said:


> work with intel atom 1.6ghz proccessor? you don't specify it, cos you said work, on mediatek proccesor based ..(acer iconia tab 7 b1~730hd)

Click to collapse



Sorry about that, but anyway, everything should work except for the SystemUI. 

Sent from my D6503 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## daniel.morrison.501 (Jun 23, 2016)

*Can't root*

i having problems with the appp that you bring to root the device. kingroot, crash most of the times, or at last just show a message telling you "can't root you device" . i read in diferent forums, about tablets with intel porccesors, most of them use a diferent method for get the root with pc, with ms-dos program... 

not sure, if kingroot hav the last update and thats why dont have the nesesary information to root my device or, i'm doing something wrong. 

btw im will root my device on the other way, i was thinking kingroot is the easiest but not...

thank you 4 hear


----------



## Brandon Nel (Jun 26, 2016)

daniel.morrison.501 said:


> i having problems with the appp that you bring to root the device. kingroot, crash most of the times, or at last just show a message telling you "can't root you device" . i read in diferent forums, about tablets with intel porccesors, most of them use a diferent method for get the root with pc, with ms-dos program...
> 
> not sure, if kingroot hav the last update and thats why dont have the nesesary information to root my device or, i'm doing something wrong.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm pretty sure that Kingroot miatly only works on Qualcomm Snapdragon or MTK devices. Not sure about Intel. Sorry about that but thanks for telling me! 

Sent from my D6503 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## owerevoke (Jul 1, 2016)

*HELP!!!*

I've tried this on my Acer Iconia B1-710 however it was unsuccessfull and now my screen is flipped the other way round and it doesn't work. Please be aware that this doesn't work on Acer Iconia B1-710! Please could any one help me!


----------



## pobox593b (Jul 3, 2016)

Does it work on B1-A71? Any issues? Thanks for the great work


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Jul 8, 2016)

B1730 and B1-730HD is Intel Atom, not MediaTek.


----------



## ipapwp (Jul 20, 2016)

RetroEnt said:


> I've tried this on my Acer Iconia B1-710 however it was unsuccessfull and now my screen is flipped the other way round and it doesn't work. Please be aware that this doesn't work on Acer Iconia B1-710! Please could any one help me!

Click to collapse



 my b1-a71 face the same problem, too.
if you tried every ways and can not fix it, maybe you could try this.(this might delete all your data, please backup first.)



        refer this thread and download the spft frimwares and use sp flash tool to flash it( if you didn't backup, maybe unselect the option of USRDADA could make the data preserved)


----------



## majcomtech (Aug 20, 2016)

Is this working with B1-711? I want to try but I am afraid my tab will become dead. Please confirm. Thanks


----------



## BadmanBristow (Aug 26, 2016)

I have a Acer B1-850 with Mediatec and I've searched for days, but all I've seen is to use KingRoot, KingoRoot, SRSRoot, iRoot and Root Genius. And I've seen people say that it worked first time, but I've tried EVERYTHING I've unlocked developer mode, I checked OEM Unlock and USB Tethering. Nothing works, I've tried PC & APK's, the best I've got was KingoRoot and it got to 90% and said Root Failed ERROR CODE 0x14C712 every single time I use KingoRoot


----------



## rraallvv (Oct 6, 2016)

Is B1-770 supported?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Oct 29, 2016)

Thread closed at suggestion of OP.


----------

